# Dual Citizen pros and cons for a 17 yrs. old.



## angel2003 (May 13, 2015)

A minor 17 years old got his US passport recently by his parent who is a naturalized US citizen...My question is if that minor intends to study in his country of birth (Philippines) for college. Being a US citizen now, then one school in Philippines requires a bond fee of $1000 on top of the tuition fee and student permit fee.It is a big amount to shell out. So my question are:
1. "if that minor opted to get a dual citizen, does it have downside or disadvantages"?
2. If that minor choose now to get dual citizenship and when he comes back to US after end of schooling? What are the requirements needed to present in the Immigration? For sure consul will ask why he stay longer in the Philippines? 

As of now, those are my questions..i would really appreciate if someone can enlighten me in this issue. Thank you..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Off topic a bit well alot! 
I no nothing of dual citizenship. But I am quite knowledgeable on the education system. In both countries. My step son is going to school here. I went to school in the US. 
The question that should be asked is what are the educational benefits of each. The only benefits I see is in PI vs the U.S. is the cost. You could say being close to home and friendships if he has lived here more than the U.S. But if its an education he wants the U.S. is better suited and also more recognized world wide. Alot of college educated people in both countries have difficulty finding suitable work.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

angel2003 said:


> A minor 17 years old got his US passport recently by his parent who is a naturalized US citizen...My question is if that minor intends to study in his country of birth (Philippines) for college. Being a US citizen now, then one school in Philippines requires a bond fee of $1000 on top of the tuition fee and student permit fee.It is a big amount to shell out. So my question are:
> 1. "if that minor opted to get a dual citizen, does it have downside or disadvantages"?
> 2. If that minor choose now to get dual citizenship and when he comes back to US after end of schooling? What are the requirements needed to present in the Immigration? For sure consul will ask why he stay longer in the Philippines?
> 
> As of now, those are my questions..i would really appreciate if someone can enlighten me in this issue. Thank you..


1. Downside is the US Law does Not recognize dual citizenship of any country.
2.U.S. citizens have the Right to stay abroad for as long as they wish, and they can return at any time as long as they have Permanent residency in the US.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Upside

US Education - Recognized as a valid schooling
PI Education - cheaper
Free entry into the PI (as Balikbayan) using PI Passport good for one year (has to depart for a day to restart the Balikbayan stamp (no visa extensions, fees, BI visits, registration required)
Free exit (minus Terminal fee) from PI using US Passport

Downside
Phil Education - Most college degrees are questionable and upon return to the US often requires recertification of specialized degree (testing). The deposit that you mentioned. Unless it is one of the top PI Colleges (UP Dilliman, etc.) I would not bother. From what I have seen of private colleges it is a joke. 

US Education - Expensive. 

If your son wants to get into a career involving a US government security clearance (DoS, DOD, Law Enforcement, etc.) a dual citizenship may hinder the clearance from being granted.


----------

